# home remedies for fleas?



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

im cheap flea shampoo is expensive! Any home brew ideas?


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

cedar shavings help keep them away.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

We used to use Dawn Dishwashing soap. But it is very drying on their coat. Or, cheaper yet, get a .97 cent flea comb, and comb every last bugger out of his coat.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I used to use Pine Sol. A couple of cap fulls in the laundry tub, it worked like a flea dip. From what I understand it is the pine oil that kills them. I am not sure how safe it was, I learned it from an old timer up north. I went back to flea shampoo


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

WD-40 will get rid of them faster than anything you've ever seen !

Spray the dog down and just watch.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it an inside dog? If it's an inside dog you probably have them in the house as well? I had this happen a few years ago. Never noticed them on the dog, but found one on the sheets. Then I checked the dog and sure enough. I gave him a flea bath and then put frontline on him and it took care of the rest in the house. So I guess what I am trying to say is I wouldn't be cheap, they can spread like fire.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

My girl freind just brought a mutt home and there was a few on the pup, Only one over night stay so far.......


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Good dog food, vet bills, heart worm preventative, flea and tick preventative, yard spray for fleas, etc. are all expensive. As a matter of fact owing a dog is expensive. I guess I am just going to be blunt and say pay up take care of the dog the way it should be. Fleas are not just a skin problem they can cause other health problems.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

jackbob42 said:


> WD-40 will get rid of them faster than anything you've ever seen !
> 
> Spray the dog down and just watch.


That is one home remedy that just might do the trick for fleas and dog.


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

Go to your local garden supply store and buy a 5lb bag of Sevin Dust. Its designed for plants but it has been tested and safe for pets. I have used it for years and NEVER have fleas. Sprinkle it in their bedding, rub it into their fur. The bag costs about $6 and will last you a year or two with a kennel full of dogs. If its for indoor dog be sure to dust them off pretty well or you will have a mess on your furniture. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

If it is a young pup, you can use Pert shampoo. It will not keep the fleas off but will kill what is not the dog. You can use 20 mule team borax like carpet fresh in the house. Just sprinkle, let set, vac. up. It is safe and no harsh chemicals.I can't see using something like WD40. That would clog the pores and be a mess. Having a dog is not cheap. If you are going to have a dog, then you should be willing to take care of it. You would not be happy with the dog if they served in the same way.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah frontline is only like 30 bucks, and it works, and it saves you the head ache of posting this type of topic. lol. as far as the house? you need to get rid of any flee's in the house now as well, and that will be the hard part, even after the dog is treated, they will live in carpet and feed off you for a long time.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> That is one home remedy that just might do the trick for fleas and dog.


 I'm sure that gasoline will work too!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

For the dog: Go to WalMart and buy some inexpensive flea and tick topical like a Bio-spot or Hartz.

For the house: Plug a night light into a low to the floor outlet. Get a pie pan and fill it with about a 1/2" of water, add a few drops of liquid dishsoap, and then place it under the light at night. The light and heat will attract the fleas and when they jump toward it and land in the water the soap causes them to sink and drown. Change daily.


----------



## ID-Birddog (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm glad we don't have fleas here, very little heart worm either. Tons of ticks though.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

O boy, Free dogs are NEVER FREE!!!!!! Off the vet and pet store:tdo12::tdo12:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

im not attacking you here. i appreciate that your trying to make the dog more comfortable and looking for a solution.
but in general it really chaffes my chaps to see people cheap out on caring for a dog. you go out and aquire an animal the least you can do is protect it from desease and vermine to the best of your ability. its not as thouigh they have the ability to fend for themselves on this.
i know its a bit different if its a sudden arrival and you haven't had time to plan.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

john warren said:


> im not attacking you here. i appreciate that your trying to make the dog more comfortable and looking for a solution.
> but in general it really chaffes my chaps to see people cheap out on caring for a dog. you go out and aquire an animal the least you can do is protect it from desease and vermine to the best of your ability. its not as thouigh they have the ability to fend for themselves on this.
> i know its a bit different if its a sudden arrival and you haven't had time to plan.


You must be a Vet? j/j I will and have done taken care of the pup. I do take care of my pets! As for being cheap.......yup I hate vets! They are way over priced and I dont feel I should have to pay$$$$$$ out my ***** for animal care.
When I can do other things cheaper with the same result,,,


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

The guy asked for a home remedy, give him a break. Plenty of people use home remedies to treat human problems and in fact there are plenty of books on the subject and there are probably some for pets too. As much as it chaffes your rear end to answer a simple question it does the same to mine when people are rude.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

the price of vets are high. Is it possible that Vet school is more extensive than an MD. An MD learns 1 type of animal (No cut to the MD's of the world)... Human. Only 2 versions. Male and female. A vet goes to school and has to spend more time learning all non human creatures male and female. They may have more overhead. They may have longer hours and much less support. How many of your MD's do surgery x-rays and house calls? Not to mention specialists. Now we as pet owners need to understand that we have taken on the idea of owning a pet. If we say we hate Vets than we should know enough to not have pets and not to take on the expense of owning a pet. We should also consider why we post such idiotic posts. We should promise not to soak our pets in something experimental that we would not consider soaking ourselves in. We should understand that having a pet is a privilege not some abusive B.S.
It seems to me that a vet has a high overhead. Unfortunately not every one understands this. Unfortunately pets need health care. Unfortunately not every one can afford it. Vets are not bad because people think pets should be free.

No! I am not a vet.


----------

